# Hauntforum December Holiday Displays 2008



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

*My town's cool new Xmas lights*

Wanted to show off the light show my town has out this year. This was actually donated by an individual and took two years of planning. Four different 12 minute shows are run starting at each 20 minute interval. Shows run nightly starting at 5pm to 9pm into January.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm5kP__AjcQ[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was great! And "Wizards of Winter" was the piece made for this kind of display - I LOVE it!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that is an extremely complex light show! just the windows have 5 channels each!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam that s great


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a great light show. Wizard of Winter is perfect for this type of light show.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Too cool!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awesome! I wish the city where I live did something more than wrap the lamposts with garland.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Man that mentally put me back at the TransSiberian show last weekend heheheh got my adrenaline going.... I remember that video on the internet of the light display at that guy's house a few Christmases ago (also done to Wizards in Winter). I can see a few similarities in some of the lighting patterns but WOW what an epic scale!

Mondo cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

*Speaking of Christmas Lights...*

Take a look at this musical display (and no, it's not my house - heavy sigh).


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that's good programming. I love the sweeping fade effects in the early part.

As for the last part... all it needed was a couple of hot stoned chicks in Santa's Helper suits dancing with glowsticks. _Nnntss-Nnntss-Nnntss_ music definitely needs chicks dancing with glowsticks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL How 'bout glow buttons placed strategically?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Both are very cool
Mannheim rocks!!


----------

